
Z1d 4GHz “sustained all core turbo” either a mistake or broken - erichileman
I&#x27;ve been load testing z1d last couple days and cpu&#x27;s are always set at the base 3.4GHz. Turbostat doesn&#x27;t run (likely due to kvm hybrid on nitro). Tried changing the cstate to 1 but always showing 9. I can only see 1 core go up to ~4GHz and only for a fraction of a second and only a handful of times. All other times they stay at 3400GHz. I opened a case with aws ec2 support team who doesn&#x27;t know what&#x27;s going on. They said they are escalating to the development and hypervisor teams.<p>Has anyone else tested the z1d and been able to get &quot;sustained all core turbo&quot; of up to 4GHz?<p>sauces:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aws.amazon.com&#x2F;about-aws&#x2F;whats-new&#x2F;2018&#x2F;07&#x2F;introducing-amazon-ec2-z1d-instances&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;AWSEC2&#x2F;latest&#x2F;UserGuide&#x2F;processor_state_control.html
======
_msw_
We discovered and quickly resolved an issue on z1d instances that prevented
the CPU from running at a sustained 4.0 GHz frequency. We apologize for any
inconvenience this may have caused.

------
AWS_F1
AWS Engineers looking at this, will update soon

